# Instrument cluster stopped workin passat b6



## euro-sudaka (Aug 22, 2006)

I got 2 codes and the fuses seemed ok but could anybody verify the fuse location for the cluster.. 
The codes say overvoltage .. I changed the voltage regulator 2 years ago with an aftermarket unit.. I have a feeling is that ...but is my cluster dead ?


----------

